# Two awesome 7 string Acoustic guitars!



## BLACKFOX86 (May 15, 2010)

I was looking for a 7 string guitar on google and found these two on this website: True North Guitars

Really nice looking guiars! Do anyone here own one?
If someone do, tell me about the feel and the sound!


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 15, 2010)

Those are lovely guitars, but the price list quickly makes me realize that I'll never have one of my own. 

http://www.truenorthguitars.com/PDF/TNGPricelist09.02.2.pdf


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (May 17, 2010)

wow yeah. Waaaay to expensive.. I think the dreaming goes on.
It's so sad that 7 string acoustics are so rare.


----------



## AliceAxe (May 25, 2010)

I would love to have a 7 string acoustic


----------



## darren (May 25, 2010)

Beautiful guitars, but i don't care much for the combination of purfling on the body and no binding or anything on the neck. It makes the body look to busy and the neck look too plain.


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (May 25, 2010)

If Taylor made a 7 string acoustic with 26-27" scale it would look amazing


----------



## dnoel86 (May 25, 2010)

Too much abalone for my tastes.


----------

